# Magellan gps Bedienungsanleitung



## THD (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
suche deutsche Bedienungsanleitung für Magellan Spor Trak map.

Hat jemand nen link oder die Bed. Anleitung im PC.

Vielen Dank.

Grüße THD


----------



## Jirko (18. Juni 2004)

*AW: Magellan gps Bedienungsanleitung*

jau THD, guggst du hier #h


----------

